# How long for Tier 2 visa?



## terryk (Aug 27, 2010)

Could anyone with experience getting a Tier 2 visa with employer's sponsorship advise how long the process takes?

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

terryk said:


> Could anyone with experience getting a Tier 2 visa with employer's sponsorship advise how long the process takes?


_Our current processing time for most categories of entry clearance is 15 working days from the date of receipt into the Visa Section in Canberra._
Important information for all visa applicants


----------

